# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  मिशन पॉसिबल : अ मल्टी बूट      यु . एस . बी .

## Dark Rider

कहने को तो साधारण बात है की मुझे मेरे लिए एक मल्टी  boot able    यु . एस . बी .  बनानी है | 

किन्तु मेरी समस्या यह है की जो मेरी डिमांड लिस्ट है , उसे कोई भी multi बूट डिस्क क्रेटर पूरी नही करता है |

यानि की इसकी कोडिंग थोड़ी मैनुअल और थोड़ी सॉफ्टवेर से ही होगी |

तो सबसे पहले मेरी लिस्ट पर गौर किया जाये |

1.  Acronis® True Image™ Home 2012.
http://www.acronis.com/homecomputing/products/trueimage/

2. Hirens.BootCD.15.1
http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd

3. USB GHOST {  मुझे लगता है इसका हिरेन बूट डिस्क से हो जायेगा }

4. Wondershare LiveBoot 2012
http://www.wondershare.com/boot-cd/

5. Bootable Kaspersky Rescue USB Disk
http://support.kaspersky.com/viruses/rescuedisk

6. Xp  service pack 3

7. Windows 7 { X Dark Edition }




मेरी कोशिश जारी है , थोड़ी  सहयोग की आशा मास्टर जी , और पाथ जी से करूँगा | 
शुक्रिया |

----------


## Dark Rider

और हा सॉरी आचार्य  जी को भी आमंत्रण है |

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

डार्क जी , 

बस एक सवाल - क्या ये प्रोजेक्ट आपके लिए है या सारी communiy के लिए ---- अगर आपके लिए है तो उसी प्रकार से बताना ठीक होगा और अगर सबके लिए तो अलग प्रकार से......

----------


## Dark Rider

> डार्क जी , 
> 
> बस एक सवाल - क्या ये प्रोजेक्ट आपके लिए है या सारी communiy के लिए ---- अगर आपके लिए है तो उसी प्रकार से बताना ठीक होगा और अगर सबके लिए तो अलग प्रकार से......


फिलहाल मेरे लिए , हा बाकि लोगो को भी लाभ मिल ही जाएगा | लेकिन आवश्यकता मुझे है |

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

तो ठीक है....... 

डार्क जी - फ्लैश ड्राइव से बूट करने के दो तरीके है - पहला आप आईएसओ इमेज से डाइरैक्ट बूट कर ले (live सीडी ) की तरह से और दूसरा मेथड सामान्य पारटिशन बना कर बूट करना है ...... मैं पहला तरीका इस्तेमाल करता हूँ और अप्पकि लिस्ट के 3 सॉफ्टवेर उसे कर रहा हूँ......  आशा है बाकी के भी हो जयनेगे। कोई विशेष बात नहीं । थोड़ा समय दीजिये ताकि आपके लिए प्रक्रिया लिख सकूँ...... 

तब तक आप grub4dos को डौन्लोड कर लीजिये और उसका manual पढ़ लीजिये...... 


(इसी बहाने से आज फिर से एक विद्वान से वार्तालाप और ज्ञान बांटने का मौका मिला - और आज कुछ नया आपसे सीखने को मिलेगा )

----------


## Dark Rider

> तो ठीक है....... 
> 
> डार्क जी - फ्लैश ड्राइव से बूट करने के दो तरीके है - पहला आप आईएसओ इमेज से डाइरैक्ट बूट कर ले (live सीडी ) की तरह से और दूसरा मेथड सामान्य पारटिशन बना कर बूट करना है ...... मैं पहला तरीका इस्तेमाल करता हूँ और अप्पकि लिस्ट के 3 सॉफ्टवेर उसे कर रहा हूँ......  आशा है बाकी के भी हो जयनेगे। कोई विशेष बात नहीं । थोड़ा समय दीजिये ताकि आपके लिए प्रक्रिया लिख सकूँ...... 
> 
> तब तक आप grub4dos को डौन्लोड कर लीजिये और उसका manual पढ़ लीजिये...... 
> 
> 
> (इसी बहाने से आज फिर से एक विद्वान से वार्तालाप और ज्ञान बांटने का मौका मिला - और आज कुछ नया आपसे सीखने को मिलेगा )


जी शुक्रिया , मै डाउनलोड करके मैनुअल को रीड करता हू |

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

प्रिय डार्क जी,

मुझे पता ही नहीं था की पिछले 1 वर्ष मे दुनिया कितनी आगे चली गई....... एक टूल आपके लिए हाथ लगा है  । आशा है ये आपकी सारी समस्या सुलझा देगा....... । ये अपने आप ही गृब और मेम को manage कर के बूट मेनू बना कर दे देगा...... 

www.*sardu*cd.it/downloads

फ्री है और अच्छा है...... इसमे अनलिमिटेड os डालने की चॉइस है......

----------


## Dark Rider

आचार्य जी , मैंने इसे पहले ही आजमा लिया है , इसे आप डाउनलोड करके सिर्फ मुझे iso image को add करने का आप्शन ही बता दीजिए , इसमें तो सीधे डाउनलोड ही दे रहा है |

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

डार्क जी , 

इसमे दोनों ऑप्शन है.... अगर आपके पास आईएसओ नहीं है तो आप सीधे डौन्लोड कर सकते है और अगर आपने पहले से डौन्लोड कर राखी है या खुद की बनाई है तो आईएसओ add कर सकते है..... अपनी आईएसओ फ़ाइल को एड़ करने के लिए आप 

एक्सट्रा -> एड़ एक्सट्रा आईएसओ  

का प्रयोग करें...... एड़ एक्सट्रा आईएसओ के लिए यहाँ पर चार ऑप्शन है दो ग्रब के और दो मेंडिस्क के....... गृब ऑप्शन बेहतर रहता है । 

सॉफ्टवेर अपने आप ही आईएसओ की खोल कर पहचान लेता है की ये किस ग्रुप से बिलांग करता है और अपने आप सब कुछ मनगे कर लेता है....... बस याद रख्यिगा की फ़ाइल के नाम मे स्पेस न हो ।

----------


## pathfinder

प्रिय मनोज जी (मंच पर सब आपके नाम से अब परिचित हो ही चुके हैं) मैं तो  इसके लिए केवल एक यूटिलिटी WinSetupFromUSB_0-2-3 का प्रयोग करता हूँ इसके  द्वारा win xp sp3 (or you can opt win2000 too)  के साथ windows 7 की  बूटेबल डिस्क तय्यार हो जाती है ),शेष कार्य के लिए मैंने नोटपेड में टाईप  करके एक बूट मेन्यू तय्यार किया है जिसके द्वारा आप अनलिमिटेड iso फाइल्स  एड कर सकते हैं ,यदि आप चाहें तो मैं आपको वो टेक्स्ट फाइल यहाँ पर अपलोड  करके दे दू आप उसी को अपनी सुविधा के अनुसार सम्पादित कर लीजियेगा |फ़िलहाल  मेरी वर्तमान यूएसबी का बूट मेन्यू निम्न प्रकार है |

----------


## Dark Rider

जी आने दीजिए , मै जानता था की मेने सही आदमी को पकड़ा है |

----------


## Dark Rider

बस काम हो गया पाथ जी , फाइल दीजिए |

----------


## pathfinder

उपरोक्त मेन्यू के लिए मैं यह कोडिंग प्रयोग करता हूँ आप इसे कोपी करके नोटपेड में फाइल खोलकर सेव कर लीजियेगा परन्तु इसे menu.lst (न कि menu.txt) के नाम से सेव कीजियेगा |इस नाम से कैसे सेव करना है यह आप अच्छी तरह से जानते हैं |

timeout 60
default 0

root

title Start Hiren's BootCD
find --set-root /HBCD/boot.gz
kernel /HBCD/memdisk
initrd /HBCD/boot.gz

title Mini Windows Xp
find --set-root /HBCD/XPLOADER.BIN
chainloader /HBCD/XPLOADER.BIN


title Acronis Disk Director Suite
map (hd0,0)/adds.iso (hd32)
map --hook
chainloader (hd32)
boot

title hiren's 13.0
map (hd0,0)/hirens13.iso (hd32)
map --hook
chainloader (hd32)
boot

title run ghost
map (hd0,0)/ghost.iso (hd32)
map --hook
chainloader (hd32)
boot


title Install Windows XP sp3. 
root (hd0,0)
configfile /winsetup.lst
savedefault

title Install windows 7 ultimate-32 bit-sp1.
root (hd0,0)
chainloader /bootmgr

----------


## Dark Rider

path  जी क्या iso फाइल को root फोल्डर में ही रखना है |

----------


## pathfinder

जी मनोज जी iso फ़ाइल्स को रूट फोल्डर में नहीं बल्कि रूट पर ही रखना है |

----------


## Mr. laddi

> प्रिय मनोज जी (मंच पर सब आपके नाम से अब परिचित हो ही चुके हैं) मैं तो  इसके लिए केवल एक यूटिलिटी WinSetupFromUSB_0-2-3 का प्रयोग करता हूँ इसके  द्वारा win xp sp3 (or you can opt win2000 too)  के साथ windows 7 की  बूटेबल डिस्क तय्यार हो जाती है ),शेष कार्य के लिए मैंने नोटपेड में टाईप  करके एक बूट मेन्यू तय्यार किया है जिसके द्वारा आप अनलिमिटेड iso फाइल्स  एड कर सकते हैं ,यदि आप चाहें तो मैं आपको वो टेक्स्ट फाइल यहाँ पर अपलोड  करके दे दू आप उसी को अपनी सुविधा के अनुसार सम्पादित कर लीजियेगा |फ़िलहाल  मेरी वर्तमान यूएसबी का बूट मेन्यू निम्न प्रकार है |





> जी मनोज जी iso फ़ाइल्स को रूट फोल्डर में नहीं बल्कि रूट पर ही रखना है |


*सर जी हमें भी खुल कर बताएं हमें भी ये बूटेबल pen drive banani hai*

----------


## Mr. laddi

> *सर जी हमें भी खुल कर बताएं हमें भी ये बूटेबल pen drive banani hai*


*भाई कहाँ खो गये ?????????????????*

----------


## Dark Rider

सर जी क्या मदद चाहिए |

----------


## Mr. laddi

> सर जी क्या मदद चाहिए |


*
सर जी मुझे मल्टी विंडो सिस्टम बूटेबल पेन ड्राइव बनानी है 
कृपया मुझे जरा विस्तार से सारा कुछ समझाएं*

----------


## donsplender

> प्रिय मनोज जी (मंच पर सब आपके नाम से अब परिचित हो ही चुके हैं) मैं तो इसके लिए केवल एक यूटिलिटी WinSetupFromUSB_0-2-3 का प्रयोग करता हूँ इसके द्वारा win xp sp3 (or you can opt win2000 too) के साथ windows 7 की बूटेबल डिस्क तय्यार हो जाती है ),शेष कार्य के लिए मैंने नोटपेड में टाईप करके एक बूट मेन्यू तय्यार किया है जिसके द्वारा आप अनलिमिटेड iso फाइल्स एड कर सकते हैं ,यदि आप चाहें तो मैं आपको वो टेक्स्ट फाइल यहाँ पर अपलोड करके दे दू आप उसी को अपनी सुविधा के अनुसार सम्पादित कर लीजियेगा |फ़िलहाल मेरी वर्तमान यूएसबी का बूट मेन्यू निम्न प्रकार है |


सरजी, मैने विन सेटप फ्राम यूएसबी से यूएसबी पेन ड्रार्इव तैयार करली है । पर उसमे सिर्फ एक्सपी ही डाल पाया । उसमें आर्इ. एस. ओ. के रूप में और बुटेबल आर्इ. एस. ओ. डालने के लिए क्या करना होगा ? दुसरी समस्या ये है कि मेरे पुराने कम्प्यूटर पी 4 पर बुट करने पर बुट रिकार्ड फार्इन्ड ओ. के. तक आता है उसके बाद आगे नहीं बढता हैए ऐसा क्यों जबकी मेरे नये कम्प्यूटर पी 4 डृयूल कोर पर बुट हो जाता है ।

----------


## pathfinder

> सरजी, मैने विन सेटप फ्राम यूएसबी से यूएसबी पेन ड्रार्इव तैयार करली है । पर उसमे सिर्फ एक्सपी ही डाल पाया । उसमें आर्इ. एस. ओ. के रूप में और बुटेबल आर्इ. एस. ओ. डालने के लिए क्या करना होगा ? दुसरी समस्या ये है कि मेरे पुराने कम्प्यूटर पी 4 पर बुट करने पर बुट रिकार्ड फार्इन्ड ओ. के. तक आता है उसके बाद आगे नहीं बढता हैए ऐसा क्यों जबकी मेरे नये कम्प्यूटर पी 4 डृयूल कोर पर बुट हो जाता है ।


मित्र जहाँ से आपने एक्सपी की iso फाइल को एड किया है चित्र के अनुसार (क्यूंकि मेरे पास दूसरा वर्जन है) उसके ठीक नीचे वाला विकल्प विन्डोज़ 7 को एड करने का है |

----------


## Mr. laddi

> *
> सर जी मुझे मल्टी विंडो सिस्टम बूटेबल पेन ड्राइव बनानी है 
> कृपया मुझे जरा विस्तार से सारा कुछ समझाएं*


*सर जी हमें भी कुछ बताएं*

----------


## jaunty

सर जी... हमे भी चाहिए multi-bootable USB/Disk।  मैंने SARDU रखा है... लेकिन कैसे उसे use करें, ये नहीं समझ प रहें हैं... आईएसओ फ़ाइल downloading नहीं हो पता है.... आपने कहा था की ISO फ़ाइल खुद भी बना सकते हाइन्स॥ तो पीएलज़ेड कैसे बनायेणे इसको, बताने की कृपा करें...!
धन्यबाद...

----------


## donsplender

> मित्र जहाँ से आपने एक्सपी की iso फाइल को एड किया है चित्र के अनुसार (क्यूंकि मेरे पास दूसरा वर्जन है) उसके ठीक नीचे वाला विकल्प विन्डोज़ 7 को एड करने का है |


मित्र मेरे पास XP_FROM_USB, WinSetupFromUSB, win to flash, SARDU_2.0.4.3, YUMI-0.0.5.9.exe, XBootv1.0beta14, usbit, HP_USB_Boot_Utility.exe, USB_GHOST,bbie.exe, Bootable USB Windows ( XP  Vista  Win 7) Maker 2011 है मैने इन सभी से अलग अलग बार बुटेबल पेन ड्रार्इव तैयार की है पर मेरी आवश्यकतानुसार नहीं कर पाया । मुझे निम्न प्रकार की बुटेबल पेन ड्रार्इव चाहीये जिससे में एक्स. पी. एस. पी. 3ए व विन 7 इन्सटाल कर सकु । इसमें में इसके अलावा घोस्ट, हायरेन बुटेबल सी डी, एक्स पी रीकवरी सी डी, चार्टीशन मेनेजमेन्ट यूटिलिटी, अन्य हार्डवेयर प्राब्लम (जैसे डाटा रिकवरी, हार्उडिस्क क्रेश आदि) यूटिलिटी, और विन 98 बुटेबल सी डी जुड जाए तो सोने पे सुहागा ! मेरे पास ये उपलब्ध्ध है- Hirens.BootCD.15.1, XP SP3, Acronis Disk Director Suite v10.0.2117, Paragon bootable CD, win98 bootable cd, ONTRACK Data International Diskette Creator for Windows,MBRtool_Setup.exe, SEAGATE SEA TOOLS BOOTABLE DISK.iso, UBCD अब आप स्टेप बार्इ स्टेप गार्इड कर सके तो मेहरबानी होगी । साथ ही ये अवश्य बताऐ की ये सभी कम्प्यूटो पर वर्क करेगी या नही ? क्योंकी मेरे पुराने कम्प्यूटर पी 4 पर बुट करने पर बुट रिकार्ड फार्इन्ड ओ. के. तक आता है उसके बाद आगे नहीं बढता हैए ऐसा क्यों जबकी मेरे नये कम्प्यूटर पी 4 डृयूल कोर पर बुट हो जाता है ।

----------


## pathfinder

> *सर जी हमें भी कुछ बताएं*


@dark rider जी कृपया लाड्डी जी को प्रक्रिया की जानकारी दीजिए |

----------


## pathfinder

> मित्र मेरे पास XP_FROM_USB, WinSetupFromUSB, win to flash, SARDU_2.0.4.3, YUMI-0.0.5.9.exe, XBootv1.0beta14, usbit, HP_USB_Boot_Utility.exe, USB_GHOST,bbie.exe, Bootable USB Windows ( XP  Vista  Win 7) Maker 2011 है मैने इन सभी से अलग अलग बार बुटेबल पेन ड्रार्इव तैयार की है पर मेरी आवश्यकतानुसार नहीं कर पाया । मुझे निम्न प्रकार की बुटेबल पेन ड्रार्इव चाहीये जिससे में एक्स. पी. एस. पी. 3ए व विन 7 इन्सटाल कर सकु । इसमें में इसके अलावा घोस्ट, हायरेन बुटेबल सी डी, एक्स पी रीकवरी सी डी, चार्टीशन मेनेजमेन्ट यूटिलिटी, अन्य हार्डवेयर प्राब्लम (जैसे डाटा रिकवरी, हार्उडिस्क क्रेश आदि) यूटिलिटी, और विन 98 बुटेबल सी डी जुड जाए तो सोने पे सुहागा ! मेरे पास ये उपलब्ध्ध है- Hirens.BootCD.15.1, XP SP3, Acronis Disk Director Suite v10.0.2117, Paragon bootable CD, win98 bootable cd, ONTRACK Data International Diskette Creator for Windows,MBRtool_Setup.exe, SEAGATE SEA TOOLS BOOTABLE DISK.iso, UBCD अब आप स्टेप बार्इ स्टेप गार्इड कर सके तो मेहरबानी होगी । साथ ही ये अवश्य बताऐ की ये सभी कम्प्यूटो पर वर्क करेगी या नही ? क्योंकी मेरे पुराने कम्प्यूटर पी 4 पर बुट करने पर बुट रिकार्ड फार्इन्ड ओ. के. तक आता है उसके बाद आगे नहीं बढता हैए ऐसा क्यों जबकी मेरे नये कम्प्यूटर पी 4 डृयूल कोर पर बुट हो जाता है ।


इसका कारण आपके पुराने कम्प्युटर की बायोस का आउट डेटेड होना है और इसका उपाय बायोस को अपडेट करना है *परन्तु आप यह कार्य बिलकुल मत कीजियेगा क्यूंकि यह अत्यंत रिस्की है ,गलत वर्जन से अपडेट करने पर मदरबोर्ड के पूर्ण रूप से क्षतिग्रस्त होने की पूरी सम्भावना है |*

----------


## donsplender

> इसका कारण आपके पुराने कम्प्युटर की बायोस का आउट डेटेड होना है और इसका उपाय बायोस को अपडेट करना है *परन्तु आप यह कार्य बिलकुल मत कीजियेगा क्यूंकि यह अत्यंत रिस्की है ,गलत वर्जन से अपडेट करने पर मदरबोर्ड के पूर्ण रूप से क्षतिग्रस्त होने की पूरी सम्भावना है |*


धन्यवाद भाई जानकारी के लिए पर अभी मेरी डिमान्ड पुरी नही हुई है । कृपया पेन ड्राईव तैयार करने की बाकी जानकारी भी देने का कष्ट करे ताकी मेरे अलावा दुसरे मित्रों को भी फायदा हो जायेगा

----------


## yuvraz

> धन्यवाद भाई जानकारी के लिए पर अभी मेरी डिमान्ड पुरी नही हुई है । कृपया पेन ड्राईव तैयार करने की बाकी जानकारी भी देने का कष्ट करे ताकी मेरे अलावा दुसरे मित्रों को भी फायदा हो जायेगा



*भाई अब बस करो मांगना..............
कीसी भी तरह से पूछ लो............
ये बताने वाले नहीं है.....*

----------


## shankar52

गण मान्य सदस्य  क्या  आप लोग यह ट्रिक  हमें भी बताएं गे  की जिससे  मई भी  मल्टी बूटेबल  पेन ड्रिवे  बना सकू  आप मुझे बता सके मै आपका  आभारी  रहूँगा  मै आपके जानकारी के लिए बता दू की  मै इस छेत्र  में नया हु  इसलिए  आप मुझे विस्तार  से स्टेप बी  स्टेप बताये

----------


## Rajeev

> इसका कारण आपके पुराने कम्प्युटर की बायोस का आउट डेटेड होना है और इसका उपाय बायोस को अपडेट करना है *परन्तु आप यह कार्य बिलकुल मत कीजियेगा क्यूंकि यह अत्यंत रिस्की है ,गलत वर्जन से अपडेट करने पर मदरबोर्ड के पूर्ण रूप से क्षतिग्रस्त होने की पूरी सम्भावना है |*


पाथ जी, कृपया बायोस के अपडेट को लेकर विस्तारपूर्वक जानकारी प्राप्त करवा सकते है।

----------


## donsplender

> धन्यवाद भाई जानकारी के लिए पर अभी मेरी डिमान्ड पुरी नही हुई है । कृपया पेन ड्राईव तैयार करने की बाकी जानकारी भी देने का कष्ट करे ताकी मेरे अलावा दुसरे मित्रों को भी फायदा हो जायेगा



भाई मेरा मिशन (मांग) तो वाकई इम्पोसीबल बन के रह गया । सुत्रधारजी भी चले गये और उनकी मदद करने वाले भी !! मैं तो बेसहारा हो गया ! भाई मेरा मिशन भी पुरा करने में सहयोग दो !!

----------


## Dark Rider

मित्र आप थोडा और सब्र करे , मै थोडा व्यस्त था , इसलिए नही लिख पाया ,आज ही usb को पूरा कर रहा हूँ उम्मीद है शाम को पूरा प्रोसेस लिख पाऊंगा |

----------


## Dark Rider

अभी तो मेरे pc पर सभी ठिक से कार्य कर रही है , फिर भी बाकी डिटेल्स कुछ और टेस्ट के बाद |

----------


## Dark Rider

किसी के दिमाग में कोई और टूल या डिस्क भी हो तो प्लीज लिखे |

----------


## INDIANA JONES

V  GOOD .............

----------


## donsplender

> किसी के दिमाग में कोई और टूल या डिस्क भी हो तो प्लीज लिखे |


Bhart PE से बनने वाली  XP Recovery CD इसमें जोड़ सकते है पर उसे हरेक को स्वयं ही तैयार करना पड़ेगा क्योंकी ये  के जिस वर्जन को इन्सटाल किया है उसी का उपयोग करते हुए बनती है और उसी को रिकवर करती है इसलिए सभी को कामन रूप से काम नही आ सकती । हा आप ये अवश्य खुलासा कर दें की नया कुछ भी बुटेबल  जोड़ना हो तो उसे पेन ड्रार्इव में कहां पर रखना है और मीनु मे कैसे डिफाइन करना है । 

आपने आखिर मेरी रिक्वेस्ट सुन ली.... शुक्रिया मित्र !

----------


## donsplender

मित्र कहां व्यस्त हो गये ! पलके बिछाए बैठा हुं !!

----------


## Rowdyrathore

सुत्र धारक सुत्र को आगे बढाये...........
हमें इन्तजार है..........

----------


## donsplender

:speaker::speaker:

----------


## pathfinder

> धन्यवाद भाई जानकारी के लिए पर अभी मेरी डिमान्ड पुरी नही हुई है । कृपया पेन ड्राईव तैयार करने की बाकी जानकारी भी देने का कष्ट करे ताकी मेरे अलावा दुसरे मित्रों को भी फायदा हो जायेगा





> भाई अब बस करो मांगना..............
> कीसी भी तरह से पूछ लो............
> ये बताने वाले नहीं है.....


मित्रों कृपया धीरज रखिये ,सूत्रधार अभी स्वयम इस प्रोजेक्ट को टेस्ट कर रहा है ,सफल होने पर सबके साथ  अवश्य शेयर किया जायेगा | 
@मनोज जी कभी कभी कुछ लोग बायोस सेट्टिंग में फर्स्ट बूट डिवाईस के रूप में यु एस बी डिस्क को चुन लेते हैं जिससे प्रत्येक बार रिबूट होने पर सिस्टम यही मेन्यू प्रदर्शित करेगा इसलिए मेरे विचार से इसमें "boot from first hard drive" भी जोड़ना ठीक रहेगा ,अन्यथा ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम इंस्टाल करते समय प्रत्येक बार पेन ड्राइव को निकालना याद रखना होगा |

----------


## yuvraz

> मित्रों कृपया धीरज रखिये ,सूत्रधार अभी स्वयम इस प्रोजेक्ट को टेस्ट कर रहा है ,सफल होने पर सबके साथ  अवश्य शेयर किया जायेगा | 
> @मनोज जी कभी कभी कुछ लोग बायोस सेट्टिंग में फर्स्ट बूट डिवाईस के रूप में यु एस बी डिस्क को चुन लेते हैं जिससे प्रत्येक बार रिबूट होने पर सिस्टम यही मेन्यू प्रदर्शित करेगा इसलिए मेरे विचार से इसमें "boot from first hard drive" भी जोड़ना ठीक रहेगा ,अन्यथा ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम इंस्टाल करते समय प्रत्येक बार पेन ड्राइव को निकालना याद रखना होगा |


*बहुत महत्वपूर्ण सुझाव......*...

इसमे किसी तरह से ऑफिस डाला जा सकता है क्या ??

----------


## Dark Rider

> मित्रों कृपया धीरज रखिये ,सूत्रधार अभी स्वयम इस प्रोजेक्ट को टेस्ट कर रहा है ,सफल होने पर सबके साथ  अवश्य शेयर किया जायेगा | 
> @मनोज जी कभी कभी कुछ लोग बायोस सेट्टिंग में फर्स्ट बूट डिवाईस के रूप में यु एस बी डिस्क को चुन लेते हैं जिससे प्रत्येक बार रिबूट होने पर सिस्टम यही मेन्यू प्रदर्शित करेगा इसलिए मेरे विचार से इसमें "boot from first hard drive" भी जोड़ना ठीक रहेगा ,अन्यथा ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम इंस्टाल करते समय प्रत्येक बार पेन ड्राइव को निकालना याद रखना होगा |



जी शुक्रिया ,

 xp में एक समस्या आ रही है , जब drive फॉर्मेट होने के बाद  फाइल कॉपी होती है उस  समय टाइम बहुत  ज्यादा ले रहा हा , यानी उस वक्त कॉपी की प्रोसेस बहुत ही स्लो है |

अभी और समस्याये नही आई है |

एक बात और जाननी है की इसे fat में ही रखना ठीक होगा या ntfs में 

बाकी डिटेल्स जल्द ही |

----------


## indoree

> एक बात और जाननी है की इसे fat में ही रखना ठीक होगा या ntfs में


मनोज भाई आपको इसे Fat में ही रखना ठीक होगा क्योकि जिस तरह से आप बना रहे हो उसमे कुछ सॉफ्टवेर ऐसे है जो सिर्फ Dos Mode में ही चलेंगे और अगर NTFS रखा तो कुछ सॉफ्टवेर नहीं चलेंगे ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई आपको इसे Fat में ही रखना ठीक होगा क्योकि जिस तरह से आप बना रहे हो उसमे कुछ सॉफ्टवेर ऐसे है जो सिर्फ Dos Mode में ही चलेंगे और अगर NTFS रखा तो कुछ सॉफ्टवेर नहीं चलेंगे ... *राज इंदोरी*



@ पाथ  जी , ...............?????

----------


## Dark Rider

हाल ही मै kis की बूट डिस्क में समस्या आई है , यह बूट होती है पर आगे जाकर कुछ erors शो होते है ,  इसलिए फिलहाल किसी और एंटीवायरस की बूट डिस्क के बारे में विचार कर रहा हूँ |


यहाँ मेरी  मेन्यू फाइल  अपलोड कर रहा हू | किसी को समस्या हो तो पूछे |


वैसे आपको देखकर ही समझ आ जाएगा | इसलिए साथ में pen drive  का स्क्रीन शोर्ट भी |

menu.lst : https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/software/menu.lst

----------


## The Hacker

बहुत हि बढिया जानकारी दी है मनोज भाई . . .

----------


## donsplender

भाइ गाड़ी तो चल पड़ी ! मैं भी स्टेशन पर इन्तजार कर रहा हुं की कब आए और सवार होउ !!! central 14

----------


## Dark Rider

WIn 7 भी प्रोब्लम दे रही है , कुछ दिनों से शायद कुछ और बात है  ,क्योकि यह पहले ठीक काम कर रही थी |

लाइव बूट , ultimate डिस्क ..... , घोस्ट , हिरेन बूट , minixp सब मस्त चल रही है और acronish भी |

----------


## yuvraz01

_तकनीकी विशेषज्ञ जी बहत अच्छा है पर ये बनानी कैसे है  ???????_

----------


## Dark Rider

> _तकनीकी विशेषज्ञ जी बहत अच्छा है पर ये बनानी कैसे है  ???????_



सूत्र के आरम्भ में ......पाथ जी ने एक टूल दिया है | उसे देखे बाकी तो सब लिखा है ठीक से सूत्र को पढिये |

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> किसी के दिमाग में कोई और टूल या डिस्क भी हो तो प्लीज लिखे |


मन्नू , इसमें  सेफ मोड में स्टार्ट करने का ओप्शन जोड़ सकते हो

----------


## Dark Rider

> मन्नू , इसमें  सेफ मोड में स्टार्ट करने का ओप्शन जोड़ सकते हो


ओके देखता हूँ |

----------


## donsplender

मनोज भाई एक जानकारी चाह रहा था - बुटेबल पेनड्रार्इव बनाने का मुख्य कारण तो पी. सी. या लेप टाप में सीडी या डीवीडी ड्रार्इव न होने या खराब होने की सिथति में पेन ड्राइव से बुट हो सके । पर क्यां ये सम्भव है कि पेन ड्राइव से बुट करें और सीडी डीवीडी ड्रार्इव को भी सपोर्ट करे । मतलब जैसे 98 बुटेबल सीडी से बुट करने पर होता है । विशेष परिथिथतियों में इसकी जरूरत पड सकती है । इसलिए 98 बुटेबल सीडी जुड सकती हो तो अवश्य जोडिये ।

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई एक जानकारी चाह रहा था - बुटेबल पेनड्रार्इव बनाने का मुख्य कारण तो पी. सी. या लेप टाप में सीडी या डीवीडी ड्रार्इव न होने या खराब होने की सिथति में पेन ड्राइव से बुट हो सके । पर क्यां ये सम्भव है कि पेन ड्राइव से बुट करें और सीडी डीवीडी ड्रार्इव को भी सपोर्ट करे । मतलब जैसे 98 बुटेबल सीडी से बुट करने पर होता है । विशेष परिथिथतियों में इसकी जरूरत पड सकती है । इसलिए 98 बुटेबल सीडी जुड सकती हो तो अवश्य जोडिये ।


ओके .........................सब देखता हूँ |

----------


## yuvraz

_बूटेबल पेन द्रइव बनाने में कुछ मुश्किलें आ रही हैं.._

*"Error while getting ad"*

_सिस्टम ये बता रहा है_

----------


## Dark Rider

> _बूटेबल पेन द्रइव बनाने में कुछ मुश्किलें आ रही हैं.._
> 
> *"Error while getting ad"*
> 
> _सिस्टम ये बता रहा है_



यह तो युही है , आगे नेक्स्ट स्टेप पर जाओ |\\

कभी कभी इसे सर्वर से ads नही मिलते है तब यह लिखा हुआ आता है , इसे इग्नोर कीजिये |

----------


## JEETJAWAN

आपका प्रयोग सफल हो गया क्या ?

या अभी परीक्षण काल में ही है

----------


## donsplender

:speaker:     भाइ सुत्र को आगे बढाओ ! मेने ढेरो दफे अलग-अलग तरिके से बुटेबल पेन ड्राइव तैयार की पर सन्तुष्ट नही हु । आपका फाइनल पेक आए तो मुझे पता लगेगा की मेने कहां गडवड की है ?
                                                                                                    central 141

----------


## donsplender

मझधार मॆं छोड़ दिया....?????central 141

----------


## donsplender

मित्रों सुत्र का नाम उल्टा हो गया ! मिशन इम्पासिबल......!!!!
मनोज भाइ, राज भाइ लगता है डिमांड के अभाव में सुत्र आगे नही बढ़ाओंगे इसलिए Ñपया मुझे संक्षेप में प्रोसेस मेल कर दें मुझे सख्त आवश्यकता है।
My Mail ID is : donsplender@yahoo.in

----------


## Dark Rider

हा मिशन पूरा हुआ }

जल्द ही फाइल अपलोड करके देता हूँ

----------


## rajuecrc

आच्छा है पर जल्दी समझ में नहीं आये गा

----------


## donsplender

भाइ बेसबरी से इन्तजार कर रहा हु पोस्ट का !:nono:

----------


## indoree

मनोज भाई क्यों सदस्यों को तरसा रहे है या फिर मजे ले रहे हो.... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## Dark Rider

मजे क्यों लूँगा इंदोरी जी , किया है |

वैसे चाचा को ज्ञात है की वो usb खो गई है , इसलिए मुझे दुबारा बनानी होगी इस कारण टाइम लग रहा है |

----------


## donsplender

Please Replay

----------


## donsplender

कृपया इसका उत्तर भी दें ।

----------


## Dark Rider

> कृपया इसका उत्तर भी दें ।


हिरेन बूट डिस्क 12 , मुझे भी यह वर्जन फिर से तलाश करना पड़ा था |शुक्र है पुराणी डिस्क बनी हुई थी |

----------


## Dark Rider

> Please Replay


नही ऐसा नही किया जा सकता है |

इसकी लिए WinSetupFromUSB है न |

या फिर दूसरा तरीका इसी डिस्क में घोस्ट वाला भी है | कुछ यूनिवर्सल xp घोस्ट होती है जो लगभग सभी pc में आसानी से रन हो जाती है |

----------


## pathfinder

> Please Replay


iso फाइल से सीधे विन्डोज़ एक्सपी इंस्टाल करने पर इंस्टालेशन का पहला चरण  तो पूरा हो जायेगा परन्तु कम्प्युटर रिस्टार्ट होने पर i386 का फोल्डर अलग  से उपलब्ध न होने के कारण इंस्टालेशन बीच में रुक जायेगा |

----------


## pathfinder

@मनोज जी एक समस्या मेरे सामने भी आ रही है जिसका समाधान अभी तक नहीं हो पाया है |
यदि पेन ड्राइव को ntfs से फोर्मेट करते हैं तो आगे चलकर hiren के फंक्शन कार्य नहीं करते क्यूंकि dos में ntfs को एक्सेस नहीं किया जा सकता |
ओर यदि hiren के लालच में पेन ड्राइव को fat32 से फोर्मेट करते हैं तो विन्डोज़ एक्सपी की इंस्टालेशन इतनी स्लो हो जाती है कि कम से कम दो घंटे लग जाते हैं |
फ़िलहाल मैं तो इस समस्या से निपटने के लिए hiren की सारी युक्तियों को मिनी विन्डोज़ एक्सपी में जाकर प्रयोग करता हूँ |इससे मेरे तीनो (बल्कि सारे) कार्य एक साथ एक ही पेन ड्राईव से सम्पन्न हो जाते हैं |अब सीडी का प्रयोग (या इस पर बाध्यता) लगभग नगण्य हो गया है ,इन्फेक्ट मेरे पास सीडी है ही नहीं |

----------


## Dark Rider

> @मनोज जी एक समस्या मेरे सामने भी आ रही है जिसका समाधान अभी तक नहीं हो पाया है |
> यदि पेन ड्राइव को ntfs से फोर्मेट करते हैं तो आगे चलकर hiren के फंक्शन कार्य नहीं करते क्यूंकि dos में ntfs को एक्सेस नहीं किया जा सकता |
> ओर यदि hiren के लालच में पेन ड्राइव को fat32 से फोर्मेट करते हैं तो विन्डोज़ एक्सपी की इंस्टालेशन इतनी स्लो हो जाती है कि कम से कम दो घंटे लग जाते हैं |
> फ़िलहाल मैं तो इस समस्या से निपटने के लिए hiren की सारी युक्तियों को मिनी विन्डोज़ एक्सपी में जाकर प्रयोग करता हूँ |इससे मेरे तीनो (बल्कि सारे) कार्य एक साथ एक ही पेन ड्राईव से सम्पन्न हो जाते हैं |अब सीडी का प्रयोग (या इस पर बाध्यता) लगभग नगण्य हो गया है ,इन्फेक्ट मेरे पास सीडी है ही नहीं |


यही समस्या मेरे साथ रही है और शुक्र है मिनी xp को | फिर मेने हिरेन के फंक्शन को ही महत्व दिया और xp का दूसरा समाधान निकला| 

फ़िलहाल मेरे पास इसका समाधान यही रहा है की घोस्ट को ही उपयोग में लूँ |

मुझे दो तिन इस तरह के घोस्ट मत से मिले है जो हाल्फ इंस्टाल प्रोसेस घोस्ट की तरह करते है और बाकि प्रोसेस xp की तरह इंस्टाल होती है |
जिससे यह आसानी से सभी मदर बोर्ड को सपोर्ट करती है |

इसे auto ghost  कहते है , गूगल पर सिर्फ auto ghost xp  सर्च करे |

----------


## Dark Rider

> iso फाइल से सीधे विन्डोज़ एक्सपी इंस्टाल करने पर इंस्टालेशन का पहला चरण  तो पूरा हो जायेगा परन्तु कम्प्युटर रिस्टार्ट होने पर i386 का फोल्डर अलग  से उपलब्ध न होने के कारण इंस्टालेशन बीच में रुक जायेगा |


@पाथ जी : और अगर वो फोल्डर पेन drive में अलग से कॉपी करके रखा जाए ??????

----------


## indoree

> @मनोज जी एक समस्या मेरे सामने भी आ रही है जिसका समाधान अभी तक नहीं हो पाया है |
> यदि पेन ड्राइव को ntfs से फोर्मेट करते हैं तो आगे चलकर hiren के फंक्शन कार्य नहीं करते क्यूंकि dos में ntfs को एक्सेस नहीं किया जा सकता |
> ओर यदि hiren के लालच में पेन ड्राइव को fat32 से फोर्मेट करते हैं तो विन्डोज़ एक्सपी की इंस्टालेशन इतनी स्लो हो जाती है कि कम से कम दो घंटे लग जाते हैं |
> फ़िलहाल मैं तो इस समस्या से निपटने के लिए hiren की सारी युक्तियों को मिनी विन्डोज़ एक्सपी में जाकर प्रयोग करता हूँ |इससे मेरे तीनो (बल्कि सारे) कार्य एक साथ एक ही पेन ड्राईव से सम्पन्न हो जाते हैं |अब सीडी का प्रयोग (या इस पर बाध्यता) लगभग नगण्य हो गया है ,इन्फेक्ट मेरे पास सीडी है ही नहीं |


भाई जी इसलिए हमने पहले ही कहा था की इसे FAT 32 में रखो तो जयादा फायदा है वैसे मेरे पास कुछ अलग सॉफ्टवेर है इसलिए मुझे Fat 32 की जरुरत जयादा पढ़ती है और इसका एक और फायदा है की आप सिस्टम का बेक साइड अच्छी तरह से युस कर सकते हो और अगर सिस्टम DOS मोड में मिल जाये तो क्या बात है ... लेकिन कहते है की परिवर्तन जीवन का नियम है तो ये FAT वाले पुराने कंप्यूटर के लिए ठीक है लेकिन अभी जो नये कंप्यूटर आ रहे उसके लिए NTFS बेहतर है *राज इंदोरी* 

वैसे मुझे भी इन्तेजार है आपकी बनायीं हुई USB का.....

----------


## donsplender

auto ghost xp  डाउनलोड कर के देखता हुं । शायद मेरी पसंद का काम हो जाये । डाउनलोड कम्पलीट होने के बाद ट्राय करता हु ।

----------


## sujata...

> प्रिय मनोज जी (मंच पर सब आपके नाम से अब परिचित हो ही चुके हैं) मैं तो  इसके लिए केवल एक यूटिलिटी WinSetupFromUSB_0-2-3 का प्रयोग करता हूँ इसके  द्वारा win xp sp3 (or you can opt win2000 too)  के साथ windows 7 की  बूटेबल डिस्क तय्यार हो जाती है ),शेष कार्य के लिए मैंने नोटपेड में टाईप  करके एक बूट मेन्यू तय्यार किया है जिसके द्वारा आप अनलिमिटेड iso फाइल्स  एड कर सकते हैं ,यदि आप चाहें तो मैं आपको वो टेक्स्ट फाइल यहाँ पर अपलोड  करके दे दू आप उसी को अपनी सुविधा के अनुसार सम्पादित कर लीजियेगा |फ़िलहाल  मेरी वर्तमान यूएसबी का बूट मेन्यू निम्न प्रकार है |


        mujhe kuchh samaja me nhi aa rha hai .....main bahut problem me hu.......

----------


## Dark Rider

*इस रविवार को सभी को सचित्र और विडियो के द्वारा पूरी  विधि समझा दी जायेगी |
शुक्रिया |*

----------


## donsplender

> auto ghost xp डाउनलोड कर के देखता हुं । शायद मेरी पसंद का काम हो जाये । डाउनलोड कम्पलीट होने के बाद ट्राय करता हु ।


auto ghost xp USB के साथ सही काम नहीं करती है ।

----------


## rb908

> *इस रविवार को सभी को सचित्र और विडियो के द्वारा पूरी  विधि समझा दी जायेगी |
> शुक्रिया |*


धन्यबद हाए इंतजार रहेगा

----------


## Dark Rider

> auto ghost xp USB के साथ सही काम नहीं करती है ।


मेरी वाली लिंक के साथ दूँगा |

----------


## donsplender

> मेरी वाली लिंक के साथ दूँगा |


अन्तरयामी हो मनोज भाइ कल में अपनी यही डिमांड पोस्ट करनें आया थ जो पहले ही पुरी करने का कह के दिल खुश कर दिया ! नेट स्पीड स्लो होने स कल नहीं कर सका । साथ ही ये जानना थ की मेरे सीस्टम में इन्सटाल सम्पुर्ण साफ्टवेयर समेत बनार्इ हुइ धोस्ट इमेंको आटो धोस्ट इमेज बना सकते है क्या ? ओर यूएसबी मीनु लिस्ट में शामील प्रोग्राम के लिंक पहले पोस्ट कर देते तो अच्छा रहता ताकी जो प्रोग्राम मेरे पास उपलब्ध नहीं है उनको में डाउन लोड कर लेता क्यों की मेरा नेट कनेक्श स्लो वाला है ।

----------


## rb908

भाई आज रविवार है

----------


## donsplender

> *इस रविवार को सभी को सचित्र और विडियो के द्वारा पूरी विधि समझा दी जायेगी |
> शुक्रिया |*


कहां हो मनोज भार्इ रविवार बितने वाला है ?

----------


## Dark Rider

क्षमा करे , किन्ही कतिपय कारणों से ऑनलाइन नही आ पाया , और आज भी यह सम्पन्न नही कर पाऊंगा , देखते है कितनी जल्द कर पाता  हूँ |

----------


## anupam007

> क्षमा करे , किन्ही कतिपय कारणों से ऑनलाइन नही आ पाया , और आज भी यह सम्पन्न नही कर पाऊंगा , देखते है कितनी जल्द कर पाता हूँ |


ye to aapki marzi hamein do ya na do.............

----------


## pathfinder

> भाई जी इसलिए हमने पहले ही कहा था की इसे FAT 32 में रखो तो जयादा फायदा है वैसे मेरे पास कुछ अलग सॉफ्टवेर है इसलिए मुझे Fat 32 की जरुरत जयादा पढ़ती है और इसका एक और फायदा है की आप सिस्टम का बेक साइड अच्छी तरह से युस कर सकते हो और अगर सिस्टम DOS मोड में मिल जाये तो क्या बात है ... लेकिन कहते है की परिवर्तन जीवन का नियम है तो ये FAT वाले पुराने कंप्यूटर के लिए ठीक है लेकिन अभी जो नये कंप्यूटर आ रहे उसके लिए NTFS बेहतर है *राज इंदोरी* 
> 
> वैसे मुझे भी इन्तेजार है आपकी बनायीं हुई USB का.....


प्रिय इंदोरी जी यदि पेन ड्राइव को FAT 32 से फोर्मेट करेंगे तो smartdrive लोड न होने के कारण फ़ाईल्स कोपी होने वाला एक्सपी इंस्टालेशन का पहला चरण लगभग एक घंटे से भी अधिक समय में पूरा होता है जबकि इसमें NTFS के प्रयोग से केवल 45 सेकिंड्स ही लगते हैं |

----------


## pathfinder

> यही समस्या मेरे साथ रही है और शुक्र है मिनी xp को | फिर मेने हिरेन के फंक्शन को ही महत्व दिया और xp का दूसरा समाधान निकला| 
> 
> फ़िलहाल मेरे पास इसका समाधान यही रहा है की घोस्ट को ही उपयोग में लूँ |
> 
> मुझे दो तिन इस तरह के घोस्ट मत से मिले है जो हाल्फ इंस्टाल प्रोसेस घोस्ट की तरह करते है और बाकि प्रोसेस xp की तरह इंस्टाल होती है |
> जिससे यह आसानी से सभी मदर बोर्ड को सपोर्ट करती है |
> 
> *इसे auto ghost  कहते है , गूगल पर सिर्फ auto ghost xp  सर्च करे |*


यह मेरी समझ से बाहर है ,इसका कोई लाभ नहीं है |मैंने स्वयम एक्सपी की घोस्ट इमेज तय्यार की है जो प्रत्येक मदरबोर्ड को सपोर्ट करती है और इसे मैंने मनचाहे सोफ्टवेयर इंस्टाल करने के बाद बनाया है |अर्थात टोटल इंस्टालेशन + पार्टीशन बनाने में लगा समय = 15 मिनट |
और हाँ मिनी एक्सपी में वो लगभग सारे काम हो जाते हैं जो हिरेन से डोस में करना चाहते हैं ,इसलिए FAT32 न होने का कोई अफ़सोस नहीं |



> @पाथ जी : और अगर वो फोल्डर पेन drive में अलग से कॉपी करके रखा जाए ??????


हाँ यह ठीक रहेगा ,इससे बस आपको पीसी रिस्टार्ट होने पर इस फोल्डर का पाथ मेनुवली देना पडेगा ,परन्तु पेन ड्राइव में स्पेस का अनावश्यक प्रयोग तो होगा ही न |

----------


## Dark Rider

> यह मेरी समझ से बाहर है ,इसका कोई लाभ नहीं है |मैंने स्वयम एक्सपी की घोस्ट इमेज तय्यार की है जो प्रत्येक मदरबोर्ड को सपोर्ट करती है और इसे मैंने मनचाहे सोफ्टवेयर इंस्टाल करने के बाद बनाया है |अर्थात टोटल इंस्टालेशन + पार्टीशन बनाने में लगा समय = 15 मिनट |
> और हाँ मिनी एक्सपी में वो लगभग सारे काम हो जाते हैं जो हिरेन से डोस में करना चाहते हैं ,इसलिए FAT32 न होने का कोई अफ़सोस नहीं |
> 
> हाँ यह ठीक रहेगा ,इससे बस आपको पीसी रिस्टार्ट होने पर इस फोल्डर का पाथ मेनुवली देना पडेगा ,परन्तु पेन ड्राइव में स्पेस का अनावश्यक प्रयोग तो होगा ही न |


Ok ...........................

----------


## donsplender

जान कर प्रसन्नता हुर्इ की बेकग्राउण्ड में दहीं बिलोया (मंथन) जा रहा है । अब आस लगी है कि लस्सी (बुटेबल पेन ड्राइव बनाने का प्रोसेस) मीलेगी !!!
अभी मेने फेट 32 फोरमेटेड बुटेबल पेन ड्रार्इव से एक्स पी सर्विस पेक 3 इन्सटाल किया था - बुटींग से लेकर इन्सटालेशन पुरा होने में कुल 39-40 मीनट लगे । जो मुझे सीडी से इन्सटाल करते समय भी लगभग इसके आसपास का समय ही लगता था । ये समय ज्यादा है या बराबर है ?

----------


## yuvraz

> कहां हो मनोज भार्इ रविवार बितने वाला है ?





> ye to aapki marzi hamein do ya na do.............





> भाई आज रविवार है



*आप सभी आपना समय और पैसा क्यूँ बर्बाद कर रहो हो भाई...........
कुछ मिलने वाला नहीं है....
**घोस्ट का इस्तेमाल करो बस...**
इस सूत्र पर कुछ लिखना बंद करो .. ये सूत्र खुद आखरी पन्ने पर चली जायेगी ......*

----------


## AVF0001

> *आप सभी आपना समय और पैसा क्यूँ बर्बाद कर रहो हो भाई...........
> कुछ मिलने वाला नहीं है....
> **घोस्ट का इस्तेमाल करो बस...**
> इस सूत्र पर कुछ लिखना बंद करो .. ये सूत्र खुद आखरी पन्ने पर चली जायेगी ......*


भाई लोगो में भी यूराज़ भाई से सहमत हू ये सूत्र 18/05/2012 को बनाया गया था आज इसे बनाये लगभग 70 दिन हो गए है और इतने समय में तो जाने क्या बन जाता  हो जाता लेकिन ये भाई सिर्फ सदस्यों को बेवकूफ समज रहा है अरे अगर सूत्र पूरा पढ़ो तो सूत्र धारक खुद सदस्यों से पूछ रहा भाई इस सूत्र सूत्र को कचरे के डिब्बे डालदेना चाहिए

----------


## AVF0001

और सभी सदस्यों से ये कहना चाहता हू की फोरम पे और भी तकनिकी के जानकर है आप उन्हें कहो वो इसे सिर्फ २ दिन 
में बना कर आप लोगो दे देंगे जैसे की पाथ जी,  टेक गुरु,  राज इंदोरी , बेन टेन, और भी काफी हियो सु थाई गियो भाई

----------


## anupam007

> भाई लोगो में भी यूराज़ भाई से सहमत हू ये सूत्र 18/05/2012 को बनाया गया था आज इसे बनाये लगभग 70 दिन हो गए है और इतने समय में तो जाने क्या बन जाता हो जाता लेकिन ये भाई सिर्फ सदस्यों को बेवकूफ समज रहा है अरे अगर सूत्र पूरा पढ़ो तो सूत्र धारक खुद सदस्यों से पूछ रहा भाई इस सूत्र सूत्र को कचरे के डिब्बे डालदेना चाहिए




bilkul sahi kaha ...................

----------


## rahulkumarroy

यहाँ कोई मल्टी बूट पेन दरिवे बनाने का तरीका लिख सकता है क्या वो हिंदी में मैंने काफी खोजा है मगर नहीं मिला है

----------


## love birds

dosto kya ye mission possible pura hua ya nahi itne din mein to  bharat ne bhi missile ka prikshan possible kar diya tha agar nahi hua hai to muzhe pm kare puri detail hindi mein dunga 



love birds

----------


## gill1313

> प्रिय मनोज जी (मंच पर सब आपके नाम से अब परिचित हो ही चुके हैं) मैं तो  इसके लिए केवल एक यूटिलिटी WinSetupFromUSB_0-2-3 का प्रयोग करता हूँ इसके  द्वारा win xp sp3 (or you can opt win2000 too)  के साथ windows 7 की  बूटेबल डिस्क तय्यार हो जाती है ),शेष कार्य के लिए मैंने नोटपेड में टाईप  करके एक बूट मेन्यू तय्यार किया है जिसके द्वारा आप अनलिमिटेड iso फाइल्स  एड कर सकते हैं ,यदि आप चाहें तो मैं आपको वो टेक्स्ट फाइल यहाँ पर अपलोड  करके दे दू आप उसी को अपनी सुविधा के अनुसार सम्पादित कर लीजियेगा |फ़िलहाल  मेरी वर्तमान यूएसबी का बूट मेन्यू निम्न प्रकार है |


मित्र पथ्फिंदर जी  किया जे आप मुझे दे सकते हैं ?मुझे जे बनानी नहीं आती  मेरा लैपटॉप में विंडो इंस्टाल नहीं हो पा रही सी डी से |
आप का आभारी रहूँगा | धनियाबाद

----------

